# Samsung SSD 830 hochfrequentes Pfeifen



## Zack (4. September 2012)

Hi,

meine neue Samsung SSD 830 fängt beim hochfahren manchmal an einen hochfrequenten Pfeifton von sich zu geben. Sobald der Desktop zu sehen ist hört es auf. Im Betrieb taucht das Geräusch ab und zu mal für ganz kurze Zeit wieder auf.

Liegt das an einem Defekt der SSD oder was kann das für Ursachen haben?


----------



## Heretic (4. September 2012)

Hi,

Wie sicher bist du das das Ton von der SSD kommt ? Höhrttest ?

Welche weiteren Dinge haste im PC. Meist ist son Piepen eher Graka Typisch . nennt sich Spulenpfiepen oder so.

Ist das Piepen weg. wenn du testweise mal ohne SSd startest ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## der_knoben (4. September 2012)

Was hast du denn für andere Hardware?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (4. September 2012)

Es liegt kein Defekt vor, grundsätzlich können alle SSD hochfrequente Geräusche von sich geben, die Ursachen dafür unterschiedlich* und die Fertigungstoleranzen schwanken. Die meisten User höhren bei SSDs nichts, die verbleibenden 1-5 % haben nicht soviel Glück.

*) Spulen, Kondensatoren, Flash, Cache, Transistorbaustein der Spannungsversorgung.

Erinnert sei hier an das CPU whining.


----------



## facehugger (4. September 2012)

Eigentlich sin SSD`s lautlos. Wäre auch dafür, das du noch einmal testest woher das pfeifen *genau* kommt...


----------



## Zack (5. September 2012)

Also ich habe heute nochmal genau hingehört. Es kommt definitiv von der SSD. Ansonsten ist letztlich alles verbaut was so in einem Gaming-PC üblicherweise drin steckt. Keines dieser Bauteile hat bisher irgendein Geräusch gemacht Der Rechner ist schon ca. 3 Jahre alt und die Geräusche tauchten erst mit dem Einbau der SSD auf.

Ohne SSD kommt kein Piepen, aber auch mit SSD tritt es nicht immer auf. Ich kann dort keine Regelmäßigkeit feststellen. Während des Tests trat auf einmal folgender STOP-Fehler mehrmals auf: 0xc00000e9 Unerwarteter Ein-/Ausgabefehler. Wenn Windows dann startete, dann nur mit einer Reparatur oder ganz selten auch vollkommen normal. Ich vermute dementsprechend einen Defekt.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. September 2012)

0xC00000E9	STATUS_UNEXPECTED_IO_ERROR	If an I/O error that is not defined in the standard FsRtl filter is returned, it is converted to the following error, which is guaranteed to be in the filter. In this case, information is lost; however, the filter correctly handles the exception.

Gibt es in der Ereignisanzeige weitere Hinweise ? Wie sehen die SMART Werte der SSD aus, ein Screenshot mit CrystalDiskInfo wär interessant (bitte das Fenster soweit aufziehen, bis kein Scrollbalken mehr sichtbar ist). Die Portable Edition geht ohne Installation:
Download Center - Crystal Dew World
Achtung: dzt. nicht mit IRST 11.5 verwendbar.


----------



## Zack (6. September 2012)

Im Anhang das Bild mit den Ergebnissen. Die Ereignisanzeige hat für gestern ständig einen Fehler mit der Quelle "atapi" gelistet. "Der Treiber hat einen Controllerfehler auf \Device\Ide\IdePort3 gefunden."

Der Ton hört sich auch nicht unbedingt wie ein Spulenpeifen an, sondern erinnert eher an ein Modem. Schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (6. September 2012)

5790 C7 CRC Fehler (169E Hexadezimal), üblicherweise ein lockeres oder defektes Kabel, das muß behoben werden!


----------

